# Coconut Coir



## StudentoftheReptile (Jan 4, 2012)

This is the first forum where I've heard the term "coconut coir." Just to confirm, this is the same stuff as Exo-Terra's "Plantation Soil" or the "Bed-a-Beast" that comes in a brick which expands in warm water, right? 

I was about to get some for my RF, but wanted to make sure its the right stuff. Is this alright? If so, anyone know where it can be acquired cheaper?


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah it's basically shredded coconut husk...it's different grades depending on brand, I got some pretty fine coir from pet supplies plus. $6 for three bricks.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi, we got our coco coir online at cosmiccoir.com its some of the best coir out their, we have been throught some junk stuff that we got though some repitle shows. I have bought twice from this site and each time it is quick shipping and the coir was good quality. It comes in the big 10-11 pound bricks which are 6 dollars, then shipping.(3 bricks shipped was 45 dollars) I have 4 of these bricks in my 4X8 tort table and it is about 8-10 inches deep on one side and about 5-6 on the other side. The coir is all organic also, not sure about other coir.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 4, 2012)

We buy ours at the home improvement store under the brand name "Beats Peat."

http://www.groworganic.com/beats-peat-3-cu-ft-brick.html


----------



## Jacob (Jan 4, 2012)

I Use ZooMed Coco fiber, You Can Find It At Petco, Petsmart or any Online Store!
It Holds In Moisture and Is Great For Your Tort To Burrow In.


----------



## jaizei (Jan 4, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-10-pound-...837?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4837fbcf75

80 pounds, $119 shipped.


----------



## FBody355 (Jan 5, 2012)

+1 for using ZooMed's Coco Fiber expandable brick


----------

